# Lyft Express Pay Beta



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

Anybody try Lyfts instant pay? Just linked my info and did my first direct deposit. Said it would take 2-3 days to process depending on my bank institution. That's weird considering it's suppose to be instant, but maybe it's just for this first deposit.


----------



## Whyoh (Oct 10, 2015)

How did you get on the beta


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Beta is by invite.

Turnaround on the deposit depends entirely on your bank. It is executed through debit card reversal. Some banks won't put the funds through until next business day or such. My friend got his funds in 20 minutes, my credit union took 36 hours.


----------



## UberDragon (Jul 15, 2015)

Has anyone else heard anymore news about this?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I got an email about it on October 9th, but haven't heard anything more from Lyft since then.


----------



## lalyftdr (Nov 19, 2015)

Almost sounds like a scam to recruit new drivers. It's been over a month since the announcement. Seems like lyft will fave the same problems as when it promised a $1000 payout to drivers and their referrals and didn't come through


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

lalyftdr said:


> Almost sounds like a scam to recruit new drivers. It's been over a month since the announcement. Seems like lyft will fave the same problems as when it promised a $1000 payout to drivers and their referrals and didn't come through


It's real. It is in beta for testing.

As for bonuses, I've received $1000 referral and 4 weeks of $1500 guaranteed so I feel confident saying they pay out.


----------



## lalyftdr (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> It's real. It is in beta for testing.
> 
> As for bonuses, I've received $1000 referral and 4 weeks of $1500 guaranteed so I feel confident saying they pay out.


That's not what the news articles and people on fb are saying. Just waiting for Lyft to apologize once more for not coming through with what they advertise


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't speak on other people's experience because in my experience they don't pay attention to detail on terms, conditions, and requirements and thus screw themselves over rather than lyft or Uber screwing them over. When they realize this, consciously or otherwise they blame someone else because we hate to admit when we're wrong. All I can say is I've been paid every dime owed me from a couple guarantee bucks to the $1k referral and others I've spoken with in person have reported the same.


----------



## lalyftdr (Nov 19, 2015)

Aaaaand lyft failed once again. Thanks lyft hq


----------

